# Which gun



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

My brother wants to get a 243 for deer hunting. I told him either a savage or reminton would be good ones to go with. He isn't eighteen so the whole shoot the gun that fits you well doesn't work because he can't handle it in a store. Which would be some good models to choose from without spending a fortune? What would be the right size of bullets to use? Any preferences on 3-9 scopes.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you mean he can't handle them in the store? If you mean he can't pick them up and shoulder them, boulder dash. Most places, around here anyways, will put those signs up just to keep a bunch of kids from going into the gun store and dinking around with the guns. I've asked about the signs at quite a few places and very rarely do they say I'm not old enough to shoulder the gun and see how it feels. Just ask whoever is in charge of the gun department of whatever store you're at if it'd be OK for him to shoulder them and see how they feel. If they say "no" then no harm done, but if a "yes" comes from their mouths you're good to go!

My vote goes for Savage, the Remmy line is good, if you've got a ton of money to spend.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

id go with the savage too, and scopes it all depends on what he wants to spend.


----------

